# Peeps by Scott Westerfield



## Craigy (Nov 14, 2006)

On my website I post reviews for books I read in a section known as Cray's Craze. Usually I write longer more in depth reviews, but I was a bit rushed during this one. If anybody has read this book or any others by Westerfield, feel free to give your opinions.

            Parasites, they’re nasty things. Cal learns first hand, after a one night stand with a mysterious girl named Morgan, how nasty they can be. Westerfield did an excellent job in the research behind this novel. Every other chapter gives you the run down on a different creepy crawly that lives inside of us. The most interesting parasite of all, however, is the one Westerfield has created on his own. 

The young student from Texas learns in the weeks following his hook-up with Morgan that he is carrying a parasite that turns its host into a blood sucking cannibal. Not only did Morgan take Cal’s virginity, she also turned him into a vampire! But please, use the more politically correct term: parasite positive, or ‘peeps’ for short. By turn of fate, Cal managed to have a lucky set of chromosomes that left him unsusceptible to the worst symptoms of the disease. Now, he and the other ‘carriers’ employed at the Night Watch have dedicated their lives to hunting down loose peeps running amuck in New York City.

Peeps was not the most amazing book I’ve ever read, but it surely was enjoyable. Westerfield’s modern rendition of a vampire story is very witty and at times comical. The dialogue of the young adults were at times unrealistic, and every woman in the story came off very similar: quite gruff. In the end this observation is very mild and doesn’t take away from the story. At the end of the story, Cal makes assumptions about what is going on that seemed a little far-fetched that turn out to be true. This annoyed me, honestly, but up until the last thirty pages or so the work was pretty solid. Peeps is loaded with action as Cal takes on multiple insane people eaters in all kinds of dangerous environments. Despite a rigid ending, Peeps is worth a read.


Score: 4.9


(*What is the Grading Scale?)*

7.0 - Perfection
6.0 - Amazing Read
5.0 - Good Book
4.0 - Above Average
3.0 - Average
2.0 - Poor
1.0 - Bad
0.0 - Good fire fuel


----------



## sanctuary (Nov 14, 2006)

I've started reading this book, and after the first chapter I couldnt force myself to read anymore. It didnt appeal to me after that, and I simply refused to finish it. If I were to rate this book, I'd give it a 2.7.
Sanc


----------



## Craigy (Nov 14, 2006)

sanctuary said:
			
		

> I've started reading this book, and after the first chapter I couldnt force myself to read anymore. It didnt appeal to me after that, and I simply refused to finish it. If I were to rate this book, I'd give it a 2.7.
> Sanc


 
Honestly, I was the same way. I just hated the way the author wrote in the beginning, but somewhere along the line it grew one me.


----------



## sanctuary (Nov 14, 2006)

well, maybe if I had forced my way past the  first chapter, I might have felt the same, but I have no patience for things like that. Especially if  it didnt grab me from the begining. If a book doesnt  do that for me, I probably wont finish it.


----------



## Craigy (Nov 14, 2006)

sanctuary said:
			
		

> well, maybe if I had forced my way past the first chapter, I might have felt the same, but I have no patience for things like that. Especially if it didnt grab me from the begining. If a book doesnt do that for me, I probably wont finish it.


 
Yeah, I usually give up on books that dont grab me initially. At my school they make us read the last fifteen minutes of the day, and I was too busy/unmotivated to go get a different book that I slowly chipped away it until I caught myself actually enjoying it. Lol.


----------



## sanctuary (Nov 14, 2006)

I've only forced myself to read through _one_ book in my life, and I loved it. But that was only once, and only because it was the last book I had left in my room.


----------



## Craigy (Nov 14, 2006)

I usually find its the books I'm forced to read that I hate the most...as seen with every english class I've ever taken. Must be the rebel inside me.


----------



## sanctuary (Nov 14, 2006)

Try reading the Scarlet Letter...I liked reading Moby Dick more than that book...


----------

